# Molasses Beer



## four20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey guys I been brewing one of my favorite beers for along time now.

12 lb molasses

5 gallon distilled water

2 tbsp fermax

2 tums

1 oz turbo yeast culture i started a decade ago.

This will bring me an SG of 1.08

Generally I ferment with nothing but cheese cloth at 70 f for 4 weeks until it hits an SG of 1.0 or .99 Really 1.01 is my best ferment.

Then I pasteurize.













IMG_1779.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 10, 2016






I prefer to re-carbonate as I drink it with forced carbonation with a coke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2016)

Sounds interesting but my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  has put a hold on all funds. No new toys or projects for awhile...JJ


----------

